# 42 Inch LED buying suggestions



## vicky (Mar 30, 2015)

1. Budget? 
60 k
2. Display type and size?
Full HD or 4k
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?
TV
4. Ports Required?
Atleast 2 HDMI and 2 USB 3.5 MM 
5. Preferred choice of brand?
Sony
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
Sony 42700B -- 60k
LG UB820T -- 59k Flipkart
Panasonic TH-42AS670D 57K Flipkart

7. Any other info that you want to share.
Which would be best for watching Bluray movies, play PS3, and watch sports.

I was really confused between Sony 42700B and LGUB820T and while checking flipkart i came across Panasonic TH-42AS670D which has 3D, although not sure about the picture and 3D (Polarized) quality.

I am slightly favoring  LGUB820T because of 4k.
Could you guys help and suggest if LGUB820T is bettery buy or i should go for Sony 42700B or Panasonic TH-42AS670D is better value with 3D.


Regards
Vicky


----------



## $hadow (Mar 30, 2015)

Regarding 4k that will be going to depend on how long you wish to keep your TV. Since for the next 2 to 3 years we won't be going to see any main stream 4k content. 
So now answer is 4k important to you?


----------



## vicky (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks shadow.
No 4k is not that important for me.
I would prefer the one with better picture quality for Bluray movies and sports.


----------



## Minion (Apr 1, 2015)

Get LG UB820T eye closed. No point in getting 1080p if you are getting 4k for same price.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 1, 2015)

buying 4k now is total waste of money
there is hardly any 4k content available
all BD movies are at 1080p
ts and d2h cost a bomb to give u sh it 4k content.
save up some more and get sony w 900B


----------



## $hadow (Apr 1, 2015)

than get W 900B and enjoy.


----------



## vicky (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks guys,

I think i can afford 42W900B due to flipkart's new EMI offer on Credit cards.
Does anyone know whether the LED TV prices will drop due to this years budget, I read somewhere that they will become cheaper.

Just waiting for that, before i make the purchase.


Regards
Vijendra


----------



## Minion (Apr 1, 2015)

Gollum said:


> buying 4k now is total waste of money
> there is hardly any 4k content available
> all BD movies are at 1080p
> ts and d2h cost a bomb to give u sh it 4k content.
> save up some more and get sony w 900B



It is not waste just play any video in 4k tv and 1080p tv see the difference yourself.I agree there are hardly any 4k content but tv upscaler will vastly improve even a 480p videos.

Even a normal HD channel will look awesome with 4k tv.

Lastly 4k is future proof.I remember buying my samsung Tv(720p) when 1080p was new in market later regretting on my decision.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 1, 2015)

refer to this articles before making decision Why Ultra HD 4K TVs are still stupid - CNET and Should I Buy A 4K TV? - Forbes


----------



## vicky (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks shadow, that is a good read.
Any difference in W42700B and W42900B other than 3d.
Is the Picture quality much better in 900B?

- - - Updated - - -



vicky said:


> Thanks shadow, that is a good read.
> Any difference in W42700B and W42900B other than 3d.
> Is the Picture quality much better in 900B?




Okay i See W42900B has Triluminos Display
Can someone please comment on the 3D quality, is it good?
Also does anyone know whether the LED TV prices will drop due to this years budget, I read somewhere that they will become cheaper.


----------



## Minion (Apr 2, 2015)

$hadow said:


> refer to this articles before making decision Why Ultra HD 4K TVs are still stupid - CNET and Should I Buy A 4K TV? - Forbes



Yeah I read similar article stating 1080p is useless in 32inch led but I can clearly see the difference.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 3, 2015)

Minion said:


> Yeah I read similar article stating 1080p is useless in 32inch led but I can clearly see the difference.



I have seen a few 4k TV at the outlet. But I was never able able to justify the price of those. I mean even if I can see the difference I want to view content on it first that make my buy worth it. So I decided to hold my purchase till I saw those CES TV launch in India.


----------



## Minion (Apr 3, 2015)

^Those LG 4k TVs are priced lesser than Sony 1080p TVs.


----------



## vicky (Apr 3, 2015)

Can you guys please comment on the 3D quality of 42W900B, how is it?


----------



## Minion (Apr 4, 2015)

I suggest you watch both tvs in 3D in multibrand showroom and decide yourself.
My suggestion if you need 3D then get LG else Sony.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2015)

Minion said:


> ^Those LG 4k TVs are priced lesser than Sony 1080p TVs.



I am sorry I didn't get that.


----------



## Minion (Apr 4, 2015)

^
LG UB820T-59k(flipkart)
Sony42 W900B-79k(flipkart)


----------



## vicky (Apr 6, 2015)

Guys I bought 42w900b for 69k
Thx all for your help


----------



## Gollum (Apr 6, 2015)

vicky said:


> Guys I bought 42w900b for 69k
> Thx all for your help



very cheap, local store?


----------



## vicky (Apr 6, 2015)

Gollum said:


> very cheap, local store?



Yes got it from friends electronic in thane.
A friend suggested I check the price there.

How do I check usage hours, there is no display button on remote?


----------



## Gollum (Apr 6, 2015)

just check the manufacturing date on the box. mine was manufactured 2 weeks before i received it


----------



## $hadow (Apr 6, 2015)

Gollum said:


> just check the manufacturing date on the box. mine was manufactured 2 weeks before i received it



2 weeks, that is like you purchased from the factory


----------



## Gollum (Apr 7, 2015)

$hadow said:


> 2 weeks, that is like you purchased from the factory



it must have been fresh stock. considering they make these in India now. lg tv's that is.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 7, 2015)

Gollum said:


> it must have been fresh stock. considering they make these in India now. lg tv's that is.



Oh so you that made in India stamp on the TV?


----------



## Gollum (Apr 8, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Oh so you that made in India stamp on the TV?



lg assembles all tvs in India

- - - Updated - - -

in pune


----------



## $hadow (Apr 8, 2015)

Gollum said:


> lg assembles all tvs in India
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> in pune



Oh didn't know that. Thanks for input,


----------



## vicky (Apr 8, 2015)

My sony 42W900b has made in malaysia stamp and box says manufactured in oct 2014


----------



## bala_cpu (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm also on the same boat with mostly same requirements,  lg 42ub820t would be the right choice since it has the option of upscaling Any content to  a decent 4k quality.  Built in hevc decoder is an added advantage.  Btw does Sony have anything similar to magic remote in LG?


----------



## dan4u (May 26, 2015)

other than 3D what's the difference between 700B and 900B ?


----------



## themanpro (Jun 17, 2015)

vicky said:


> Yes got it from friends electronic in thane.
> A friend suggested I check the price there.
> 
> How do I check usage hours, there is no display button on remote?






Hi Vicky,

Please let me know the your friends electronic shop name and address. I want to buy same TV in Thane.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 17, 2015)

themanpro said:


> Hi Vicky,
> 
> Please let me know the your friends electronic shop name and address. I want to buy same TV in Thane.



its called "Friends Electronic"


----------



## bala_cpu (Jun 26, 2015)

Ended up buying samsung 40ju6670, enjoying the TV, glad I didn't went with lg, lg has some lag playing content and even the retailer accepted that's the way it works and no option is there to fine tune it(talking about sd video playback)


----------

